# Moses basket



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya, hope you are well  
Just a quickie really..............
Lily has started sleepin through well from her top up feed at 8.30pm till 6-7am for the last 2 weeks or so, but i have noticed the last few nites she has managed 2 wriggle rite up her moses basket, an is hittin her head at the top, which is wakin her up, i've tried pullin her down with her sleepin bag, but in a few mins she's back up again (her legs are sooo strong) i've also tried elevatin her mattress but she just ends up diagonal with her face squished at the top side of the basket, poor mite   i know she's not wakin 4 a feed as when i've moved her down she settles again till next time.
sooooooooo 2 nite i've decided that i think she mite b ready 4 her cot, i've put her 2 bed in there, but i'm worried that she's 2 young or little even though she looks massive in her basket now (she's about 11 an a half lb but seems quite long) an it seems 2 small 4 her as she is always bashin her arms on the sides as well.
The prob also is that her cot is in her room an would never fit in ours, i know about the recommendations of 6 months, but i do have her monitor on an she is in the next room 2 us.
Please help, i'm just worried i'm doin the wrong thing  
Thank you very much in advance  
Niki & Lily.xx

Ooops 4got 2 say Lily is 12 weeks old 2 day.x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Nikki

just doing a HV catch up and molly has just returned so didn't want to read and run!!

Will get back on here later  

Jxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Nikki

Sorry sorry..Im hopeless!!!

RE sleeping in own room- as you know the guidelines say 6mths is the time to move into own room. However, this is something that only you can decide it best for you and your baby. Many mums on here will tell you that they put their baby into their own room with no problems.

She will be on a monitor and you will be ''listening out'' for her. Just look at the room situation..is she close, can you hear her ok, are their any pets walking around at night etc.

Do whats right for you...she is waking up as she is too big for her moses basket. That isnt helping her.  

You could even upgrade your baby monitor to a camera or breathing one for further reassurance.

Do what your instinct tells you is best. It will take you a while to get used to her not being in the same room..plus many mums find themselves going in and out all night to check!! So you may have a few nights poor sleep!!

Is this helpful??

Jxxxxx


----------

